# F&M Expressions Vs Transfer express which way to go?



## pjonnalagadda (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm having tough time deciding which way to go. Transfer Express seems to have a huge selection of heat transfer designs while F&M expressions has limited but very impressive art work. Which way to go?. Is having both on my website a bad choice?. Meaning Transfer express's Easy Prints & F&M has MyIdWear. What about the quality of the printed stuff?. How do they compare?. What about printing our art work?. Which one is better?.
What about the shipping times?. Which one is faster?.
Price would be one factor but the above factors would influence my decision making process.
Any thoughts?
PJ


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Both companies provide excellent quality and service. There are many others also in the preferred vendor section of the forum.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are going to sell mostly catalog layouts, I would go with Transfer Express because that is their bread and butter. Shipping time will depend on your location. Order sample packs and you can see the quality for yourself.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use F&M because they have a larger sheet size and I can gang more images and their service has been good


----------



## pjonnalagadda (Jun 20, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> I use F&M because they have a larger sheet size and I can gang more images and their service has been good


Thank you very much
PJ


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Both serve their purpose...Hard to beat the selection of designs from TE and hard to beat custom gang sheets from FM...Both are needed in my mind....


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

You might take a look at www.Versatrans the are high quality, helpful and have a quick turn around time.


----------

